
Recruiting process gone dark - jwalker14
Hi I&#x27;m hoping just to get some advice. I went through the whole Amazon phone rounds. I received and email saying that I was invited to the Seattle interviews and they were requested dates within the following three weeks of that email. That&#x27;s was 4 weeks ago. I was contacted after that by phone saying that they didn&#x27;t realize my start date was in May ( I&#x27;m graduating and they did know this) and that I was being moved to university recruiting and that I was still being flown out for the interview. Then it sounded last that my original recruiter was still handling my application. However I feel like I&#x27;m just being told things and that it is all slipping away. Any advice? I haven&#x27;t received anything from my original recruiter since the first invitation... Panicking a bit.
======
pinewurst
[https://sites.google.com/site/thefaceofamazon/](https://sites.google.com/site/thefaceofamazon/)

Seriously don't panic. If this has gone dark it's for the best. If not, then
please consider other, saner, alternatives.

~~~
jwalker14
Yeah I realize that and I've been saying it the past few days myself. It's
just so frustrating!

------
StepWeiwu
Send me an email. I know a few people at Amazon. They might be able to help.

~~~
jwalker14
Hey thanks for replying I'm not able to find your email in your profile.
Thanks!

